# MN Opener



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Any one else hitting MN this weekend?? I will be on Lida for the traditional opener. Just wondering where everyone else goes.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

We head up 50 miles north of Bemidji on Island Lake. I grew up there and am always up there on opener and Memorial. It should be a good opener the ice went off early and the spawn has been done for a while. Hopefully the weather cooperates!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just decided to hit up the MN opener after all.

N. Becker County lake.......fished it every year since I can remember with a few exceptions. Can't wait!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

3 of us went out this morning on a N. Becker County lake.

It was cold, wet and fairly windy...but not too bad. It was slow for the first 3 hours, only picked up 1 16" walleye and 2 pike. We moved to deeper waters and it got better. We found a nice pocket in 22-24 ft. of water, and picked up 8 more walleyes between 14-20". We ran live bait rigs and floating rigs tipped with shiners. Before we left for the Wild game we picked up some bites and a quick walleye at 14" so not all were holding deep.

It was cold.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There are first time for everything? Well Huey and I had a pretty good day, (dispite the weather) always fun to pick up some walleyes. Especially when you have fished the lake 5-10 times and never caught an ~eye~ in it!!

Mav.....


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Doug said:


> We head up 50 miles north of Bemidji on Island Lake. I grew up there and am always up there on opener and Memorial. It should be a good opener the ice went off early and the spawn has been done for a while. Hopefully the weather cooperates!!


hey doug
do u no where twin lakes is?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

BB,Yes I do where the twins are at. Do you have connections there??

Our opener was rainy and windy as well. We landed 6 eyes between 16-18, and a few <14. Had a 25" spit the minnow just as my dad was going to net it. I would have released it anyway but a picture would have been nice. We attempted to fish on Sunday AM, but after running the bilge 3 times in 2 hours I figured we would head in. There was only one other die-hard on the lake. We boated 2 eyes. It was to difficult to control the boat in the wind.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Doug said:


> BB,Yes I do where the twins are at. Do you have connections there??
> 
> Our opener was rainy and windy as well. We landed 6 eyes between 16-18, and a few <14. Had a 25" spit the minnow just as my dad was going to net it. I would have released it anyway but a picture would have been nice. We attempted to fish on Sunday AM, but after running the bilge 3 times in 2 hours I figured we would head in. There was only one other die-hard on the lake. We boated 2 eyes. It was to difficult to control the boat in the wind.


i go there every weekend
i goto elk horn resort
u no what that is


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

BB, sorry I don't know what that is? Where is it at?


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

its a resort on south twin
its acorss from pinehurst
everyone knows wehre pinehurst is
do u no a jim huase?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

What a great weekend, ended up keeping (and eventually frying) 24 walleyes between 14 and 22". Biggest of the weekend was only a 24", caught a lot under 16". We fished Ottertail in 7-11 feet. Mainly used lindy rig, some jigs, all with shiners.

The worst part of the weekend was coming in Saturday afternoon to watch the Wild lose, I am beginning to hate Jean-Sebastian.


----------

